# 1/24th Drag Racing Michigan, Feb 9



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Feb 9, 2008
ET with Mini Points Series
1st race at 1pm · 2nd race at 5pm
The second race will be a
regular points race :woohoo: www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Refreshments Also :woohoo:


----------

